

IDA 6.1 Leaked From ESET by a Russian Crew RDW - conductor
http://pastebin.com/Q6p4CEbg

======
h3xStream_
cache version :
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gZShtwK...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gZShtwKy7VoJ:pastebin.com/Q6p4CEbg+http://pastebin.com/Q6p4CEbg)

------
mukyu
Thats an interesting form of blackmail.

